# Could you describe Egyptians in 4 words?



## Ms desert

:confused2:


----------



## mamasue

Good
At
Learning
Languages


----------



## txlstewart

Lacking long-term planning


----------



## expatagogo

Insh'Allah
Bukara
Mumkin
Meshee


----------



## lewroll

Baed bokkra

Baed bokkra


----------



## MaidenScotland

No I could not


----------



## Ms desert

Ahahahahhaaha reaffirm that without being there


----------



## Ms desert

Sorry if I hurt your sensibility hahahaha


----------



## cutiepie

I don't care if I offend somebody but how ignorant do you have to be to ask such a question? Sick of people stereotyping and thinking its ok ....ok rant over but pleeeeease have some respect


----------



## Ms desert

Mmmm many Egyptian boyfriends I see over here and a big lack of humor sense.
'Always positive guys never negative.'


----------



## cutiepie

You don't need to have an "Egyptian boyfriend" to respect the country we live in .maybe some people just have more respect for others or wait I suppose it's a nationality trait...actually ridiculous


----------

